# Rest in peace, Mom



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

For those of you who have followed the "thump" thread, you probably know that my mother had been battling cancer for quite some time now. This afternoon the battle finally ended, and she is no longer suffering.

She was a wonderful woman whom I think was loved by everyone who ever got to know her. (And that is true in spite of my obvious bias.) A couple quick anecdotes from her last week of life that I think show how wonderful she was:

When I was visiting a few days ago, during one of her more lucid moments she thanked me for helping her get the book _For All the Tea in China: How England Stole the World's Favorite Drink and Changed History_ onto her Kindle. She carefully explained how she had only gotten about 15% into it and was sad that she didn't think she'd be able to finish it. (I figured everyone here could relate to that, and gives you an idea of at least part of how I developed the reading habit.)

My younger sister just related this one to me: "A few hours before Mom died, her nurse case manager and social worker were here and prepared Dad (and me) for the fact that we were probably looking at hours. Joan, the social worker, shared that earlier this week she had been talking with Mom when Mom was a bit agitated. She asked Mom to picture herself in her favorite place in the world. Mom calmed down and started to smile. Joan asked her where she was. Mom's reply: 'In my husband's arms.'" (I cried the first time I heard that, and I'm crying again typing it here.)

Thanks to all my KB friends for the support you've been giving me and Noggin, and thanks in advance for the condolences -- not that Mom would want any of us to be moping about her (she'd probably feel embarrassed about it).


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

NogDog.

I don't think there are any adequate words. My thoughts are with you. Be strong.

Hugs


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

<sniff> Crying with you. Sounds like she was a wonderful person and will be greatly missed by all who she touched.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

What you wrote brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

tsilver said:


> What you wrote brought tears to my eyes.


Mine too. {{{hugs}}} to you and yours, NogDog.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. May you find comfort in the wonderful memories of your beloved mother.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Neo said:


> NogDog.
> 
> I don't think there are any adequate words. My thoughts are with you. Be strong.
> 
> Hugs


Neo's right. There aren't any. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Wonderful she went with so much love. You'll always have that. My best to you.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

A world of hugs for you, sweetie. If you ever need to talk, I'm here.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I am so, so sorry...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Big big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Condolences. 

The gang's all here, and especially at Saturday night chat, people will be around.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  She sounds like a wonderful mother and woman.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. Having lost my mom, dad, sister, and in-laws, I can understand what you're going through. It's a blessing that she's no longer suffering, but I know you'll miss her terribly.

I cried when I read about her favorite place, and also when I read that she was sad because she wouldn't get to finish her book. She must have been a wonderful woman. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

You know we're here if you need shoulders to lean on.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

There are not adequate words, but know that Intinst and I are thinking of you.  Your mother is at peace and knowing that eases the pain we feel.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Thanks, all. Thought I'd share my favorite photo of Mom (plus Dad, my big sister, and yours truly in Mom's lap):


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Thanks, all. Thought I'd share my favorite photo of Mom (plus Dad, my big sister, and yours truly in Mom's lap):


Awww, how wonderful. Trying to make me cry again? Well, it worked. Hope you're happy. 

Seriously, though, thanks for sharing that. I can see why you love it so much.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry NogDog.  I wish I could give you more than a virtual hug.  May you find comfort in memories of joy.  Thanks for sharing such a sweet picture.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

So sorry to hear this, NogDog. Thank you for sharing those stories about her - how wonderful for your Mom to be surrounded by love like that.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss.  Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry NogDog...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

What a good-looking family and I can tell from the picture that she was, as you said, a wonderful and kind woman who'll be missed by many.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

A beautiful family photo. I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

She was a lovely woman!  I'm so sorry to hear that she suffered, hopefully now she's in your fathers arms!  

It's a sad day when the world loses a reader and an even sadder one when the world loses someone who fostered the love of reading in others.  Wishing you and your family peace in this time of loss.

Lots of hugs to you and Noggin!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I am so, so sorry for your family's loss, NogDog. <hug>


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

NogDog, you have my sincere condolences. Thinking of you and sending virtual hugs to you and your family.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Nogdog, what wonderful memories of your Mom. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my mom unexpectedly a year ago. Even when you know they're getting older, it still feels like a shock. Thank you for sharing that beautiful story with us, and that lovely picture. sending you hugs.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Nogdog,

I am sorry to hear of your Mom's passing.  It is of some comfort that you have good, strong memories of your Mom.  Please accept my condolences for you and your family.

Phil


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

My thoughts are with your family too.  Cherish all the good memories and know that you did everything you could to make her last days so poignant.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

My condolences, as well. Having lived through that, I feel for you. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

NogDog - So sorry to hear of your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family.  Thank you so much for sharing the wonderful stories.  
Hugs to you and Noggin.  
deb


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your mom. Your stories were beautiful. She sounds like such a wonderful person to have known. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Charles, I'm so sorry for you and your family's loss.  I know what you're going through and just know that my heart goes out to you ...


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family.  Your mom sounds like a wonderful person.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Nogdog, I am sending you and yours my warmest thoughts and comfort {{{hugs}}} at this time. I am sorry for your loss. I agree with your mom, my favorite place is within my husband's arms too. She sounds deeply loving and loved, and now she is at peace.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh NogDog, I'm so sorry to hear this.  I'm praying for you and your family and everyone that loved your mother.  What a treasure to be left with such good memories of a wonderful woman.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

So sorry, NogDog on the loss of your wonderful mom.  May you find peace and comfort in all the great memories you have of her.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this Nog.  Even when you know she is no longer in pain, it doesn't make losing her any easier.  My thoughts are with you and your family.  Great picture, treasure your memories!!


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

{{{{NogDog and family}}}}


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Condolences and hugs across the miles, NogDog.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Prayers are with you and your family
~Walter


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Nogdog,
Your virtual family is here for you whenever and however you need us.
I know you will miss you mother, as I do mine.
But I know they are now in a better place.

The hurt in the hole in your heart will lessen.
And you will always have the joy of your memory of her.
and her love will be with you forever.

Just sayin......


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh, God Bless you all.  She looks so beautiful in that picture.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Your mother sounds like a very special lady.  I am sorry for your loss and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

That was a lovely family photo, NogDog.  I send my condolences on the loss of your beloved mother.  Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing the stories of your mother--she sounds like a wonderful person. *hug*


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

My condolences...what a wonderful story that told so much about your mom and what a beautiful picture of your family the love just beamed out of it.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

NogDog,  so sorry to hear about your loss.  It is not easy to lose a loved parent and my heart is with you.  As others have said, we, your virtual family are here for you.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

NogDog,  I am very sorry for your loss. She sounds like a woman I would have liked knowing.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts.

I just got back home from visiting Dad for a few hours, along with both of my sisters. Dad seems to be holding up better than I expected he would, which helps to ease my anxiety a little bit. (I'm sure some of it is just not letting us see the hurt, but I was half convinced he would just collapse emotionally and give up on taking care of himself.)

And so like everyone else, we continue one day -- even one hour -- at a time.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

(((NogDog)))

My sincerest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.  Reading your words brought tears to my eyes as well -- thanks for sharing a little bit of her with us.  You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss...  Thank you for sharing with us (a little bit) about what she was like.  I'm so glad she had such good care at the end.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{NogDog}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

prayers for peace to you and your whole family


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm very sorry about your mum. The picture was beautiful, as i'm sure she was. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog, I'm so, so sorry...

Vicki


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

My condolences to you and your family.





-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Prayers and condolences for you and your family


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nog

Sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family during this time.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

You and your family have my condolences. It's sweet that you have such lovely memories of her, in photo and story form.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about this, Nogdog! You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am thinking of you and sending healing energy. Lots of love and hugs to you and the Noggin dog...

xxoxxoxox

L


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

NogDog,
I am so sorry you and your family are going through this.  Your posts are a lovely tribute to your mom, I know she would be so pleased to read them.  The thing about parents is that even when they are not there, they are there, if you know what I mean.  I see mine everytime I look into the mirror, I hear them in my words and I think of them when I am doing my favorite things, like reading and cooking, because I learned to love those things from them.  
Hold your memories close and know that they never really leave, just become part of us in a different way. 
My thoughts are with you -
Lilith


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

So sorry about your Mom.  Your family looks like it would have been perfect for an early TV show.  Your mom was so pretty.  I hope Noggin is keeping you good company through this.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing that wonderful tribute - it's clear that your mother was a special lady.

That's a beautiful photograph, with such joy in your parents' eyes.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your lost.  I wish I could have known your mother.

tessa


----------



## Kindle Krista (Jan 19, 2011)

I am so very sorry. My deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

So sorry to hear this, Nog Dog. Thank you for sharing the anecdotes and photo. I am sure she was a very special lady. 

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Karen


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Warm thoughts and prayers to you and your family. It sounds like your Mom was a special lady and you will have plenty of memories to make you smile as time goes on.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

NogDog said:


> For those of you who have followed the "thump" thread, you probably know that my mother had been battling cancer for quite some time now. This afternoon the battle finally ended, and she is no longer suffering.
> 
> She was a wonderful woman whom I think was loved by everyone who ever got to know her. (And that is true in spite of my obvious bias.) A couple quick anecdotes from her last week of life that I think show how wonderful she was:
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry for your loss and I could relate to it intensely. My aunt is ailing now and she has dementia. With all the love I feel for her I wish for the end to come already. The longer I live the more I'm beginning to realise that the end never comes easy, unless you die in your sleep or have a heart attack. It always seems to be a devastating process. At least her sufferings are over now. I know cancer is a very cruel illness but dementia is worst. My aunt was a vibrant, brilliant woman and to see her reduced like this is heartbreaking. You're going to go through a long period of grief but sharing those feelings is going to help you. I wish you all the best.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I was away from the computer all last week, so I just saw this thread.  I am so sorry for your loss, NogDog.  I lost my mom when I was 19 and I have missed her every day since.  She sounds like a wonderful person and she will always be with you.  My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My mother died two years ago at age 88. It's always a great loss to lose your mother.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss  . Your words, and even the sweet family photo, brought tears to my eyes. <3<3


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear about your Mom.  I understand how this feels.  I lost my mom on New Years Eve.  It was totally shocking for me.  She had heart problems but nothing that would make me think she would actually die.  My mom and I have been very close.  I depend on her a lot emotionally and losing her has been one of the strangest experiences of my life.  It is very surreal.  I hope you're doing ok.  I struggle every day to get by without her.  Some days are harder than others.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Charles, I am so sorry for your loss.  Sympathy and condolences.

Just found out -- don't know how I missed this.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Holly Rose said:


> I am very sorry to hear about your Mom. I understand how this feels. I lost my mom on New Years Eve. It was totally shocking for me. She had heart problems but nothing that would make me think she would actually die. My mom and I have been very close. I depend on her a lot emotionally and losing her has been one of the strangest experiences of my life. It is very surreal. I hope you're doing ok. I struggle every day to get by without her. Some days are harder than others.


Holly, I'm really sorry to hear about the loss of your mother. I was in my mid-30's when I lost mine (and that has been a long time ago), yet I still think about her nearly every day. At least I knew that mine was not going to make it. Hang in there. It will eventually get easier, and you will be able to replace the sadness with wonderful memories that you have of her.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

